# Duck hunting in SE Michigan



## TFin04 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey guys, new member (and duck hunter) here. Looking to get into duck hunting pretty heavily this year. I am also working on buying my first dog and will be training her on birds.

The problem is...I know nobody who is an avid waterfowl hunter. The hunters I know are chasing antlers in the woods and haven't a clue on where to find birds. I'm wondering if anybody here has some recommendations on where to start, and maybe even offering for me to tag along on a hunt or two to get my feet wet. 

Any info you can provide would be great.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

START SCOUTING NOW!!!!!! Then when duck season comes around you will have a spot.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

How far are you looking at traveling and what type of gear do you have?


----------



## TFin04 (Mar 15, 2008)

Dahmer said:


> How far are you looking at traveling and what type of gear do you have?


Right now, I'd be willing to travel within an hour and a half of Ann Arbor for some good spots.

Gear, I have some waders and a slew of shotgun to pick out of my safe. I know I'll need to buy some more gear and that is fine, I just want to get the basics down first.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

PM sent!


----------



## shockwaves (Jan 4, 2008)

you missed the good waterfowl hunting by about 15 years!


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Its a good idea to fill out your profile. People like to see what your all about. I have a system set up to see if i can guess if a person is  or :coolgleam. This site is filled with s and so far its not looking good for you! :lol:So now that im done bustin on you, welcome.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome and I agree on the filling out your profile. Oh and don't mind charlie he is a little more  than he lets on.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Anywhere along Lake Erie, The Detroit River and Lake St. Clair there is incredible duck hunting. This entire region is a major staging area for puddlers and divers alike. I moved down here from the Saginaw Bay area about 8 years ago and found great hunting. It may not be "The Bay" but it is outstanding at times. Pressure can be heavy around the classic areas like Pte. Mouillee or Erie State Game Area. Try to use it to your advantage by being better than the competition and being smarter about where and when you set up. One friend of mine never hunts before 9 am and killed well over a hundred birds himself last year. 
Don't listen to "dock talk". Get out and scout, find birds then hunt where you find them. If you can hunt during the week you can pull limits or near limits daily if you have good equipment and know what you're doing.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

shockwaves said:


> you missed the good waterfowl hunting by about 15 years!


I beg to differ. 15 years ago we had a 3 bird limit and now it's a 6 bird limits. The reason for that is there are more birds.


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

Dahmer said:


> I beg to differ. 15 years ago we had a 3 bird limit and now it's a 6 bird limits. The reason for that is there are more birds.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Man I think your starting at the right time. With bigger bag limits and more birds these are the good ole days.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

melvvin said:


> Man I think your starting at the right time. With bigger bag limits and more birds these are the good ole days.


I'd hunt if the freakin' limit was 1:yikes::yikes::yikes:!!!

Agree with all of the above save 1.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

LoBrass said:


> ...One friend of mine never hunts before 9 am and killed well over a hundred birds himself last year...


Shhhh :shhh: Now c'mon...we ALL know the ducks only fly between first light and 9am, don't we? :evilsmile

In all honesty, I have one very popular public hunting area where I don't even get there until 9:30 or so...10-3 is some of the best hunting there. Morning guys are mostly gone, afternoon "shift" hasn't arrived yet, but when they do, guess who's waiting for them to push birds to him :idea:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TFin04 said:


> Hey guys, new member (and duck hunter) here. Looking to get into duck hunting pretty heavily this year. I am also working on buying my first dog and will be training her on birds.
> 
> The problem is...I know nobody who is an avid waterfowl hunter. The hunters I know are chasing antlers in the woods and haven't a clue on where to find birds. I'm wondering if anybody here has some recommendations on where to start, and maybe even offering for me to tag along on a hunt or two to get my feet wet.
> 
> Any info you can provide would be great.



I don't hunt down your way, but if you're interested in coming up to Shiawassee River near Saginaw, I'd be willing to take you on a hunt if we can work it out. PM me if interested.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dahmer said:


> I beg to differ. 15 years ago we had a 3 bird limit and now it's a 6 bird limits. The reason for that is there are more birds.


Must have read that in DU magazines. SE MI doesnt hold half the birds we did 10-15 years ago.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

everlast1 said:


> Must have read that in DU magazines. SE MI doesnt hold half the birds we did 10-15 years ago.


The waterfowl surveys for S.E. Michigan do not cooraborate your hypothesis.
Pointe Mouillee broke harvest records in 2006. If the hunting is so bad how can you explain that?
Once again, I repeat "don't listen to *dock talk*"!!


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

everlast1 said:


> Must have read that in DU magazines. SE MI doesnt hold half the birds we did 10-15 years ago.


From what I have witnessed in the field there are more birds around then there was 15 years ago. Also Lake St. Clair is wintering more birds then it did 15 years ago. You can believe what you want!


----------



## TFin04 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the information so far fella's. I have received quite a few offers for help. I am working on getting through all of them and will respond when I have a chance. Just looking to get some background information in the off season and hopefully be prepared to be cooking some duck when the time comes. 

Any other helpful links or articles for a new duck hunter would be appreciated. I'm a gun-guy at heart but have just never had anyone to show me the ropes of killing birds.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

melvvin said:


> Man I think your starting at the right time. With bigger bag limits and more birds these are the good ole days.


----------

